# Do I have chronic fatigue syndrome? READ DETAILS!



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Doctors and experienced nurses' help is welcome!
Hold on i accidentally clicked on it to be posted.....let me add details....
EDIT: I can't get myself to exercise or do anything, i get tired very easily, i get told by a lot of people im out of shape, nothing interests me, i either get too much sleep or not enough at times to the point that people wonder why im tired but i feel like its my sleep...
i cant get out of bed....
i feel numb all the time....
i cant even do 10 pushups and im 5 9, 5 11 or less and a young man.
i have to recover for a long time after a workout or after labor.
i have no interest in anything, i cant concentrate, i have trouble with sleeping,


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

have you checked your thyroid hormones?


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Red Panda said:


> have you checked your thyroid hormones?


what are they?


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Red Panda said:


> have you checked your thyroid hormones?


 well, i googled it, and i dont think i have hypothyroidism, but im not sure. i have no goiter, and im actually more sensitive to heat than cold, i actually have been losing a lot of weight, dont have carpal tunnel syndrome, but i am depressed, anxious, and fatigued, and sometimes have difficult with stool (hard stool). perhaps i have HYPERthyroidism?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

sinpin said:


> what are they?


the thyroid is a gland in the neck that produces certain hormones, which are necessary for the whole body to be able to utilize energy to function properly
an underactive thyroid causes fatigue symptoms and depression, so it's a possible cause

ask your doctor about getting your hormones tested if you haven't done it already




sinpin said:


> well, i googled it, and i dont think i have hypothyroidism, but im not sure. i have no goiter, and im actually more sensitive to heat than cold, i actually have been losing a lot of weight, dont have carpal tunnel syndrome, but i am depressed, anxious, and fatigued, and sometimes have difficult with stool (hard stool). perhaps i have HYPERthyroidism?


yea it's possible


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

I think we can cut to the chase on this. You need to see a doctor for a physical examination. Part of that exam needs to be blood work, which is critical to getting a thorough medical examination.

Are you able to do this?


----------



## Archon of Life (Aug 29, 2018)

What does your diet look like? What did you have to eat the past few days, and is that reflective of how you usually eat?


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Archon of Life said:


> What does your diet look like? What did you have to eat the past few days, and is that reflective of how you usually eat?


 a lot of asian food from a restaurant/cafe nearby, a lot of fast food because im always busy, snacks, scraps here and there because my mom doesn't cook all the time or whenever i want her to or because im a picky eater and dont like to cook myself, milk as a go to when there's nothing else to eat, or cheese, or olives, or little bits of stuff. lots of honey lately. sugary snacks from the school store and from the convenient store which i visit with my mother. small meals because i cant get myself to eat right. eating irregularly. not a lot of fruits and veggies by themselves like a veggie plate except what already comes with something else, or if i dont have anything else to eat, or i only eat if its a good fruit like watermelon or cantaloupe. i know its bad, but what effect can it have? How should I eat right? EDIT: also, often nothing from raw materials.


----------



## Archon of Life (Aug 29, 2018)

sinpin said:


> a lot of asian food from a restaurant/cafe nearby, a lot of fast food because im always busy, snacks, scraps here and there because my mom doesn't cook all the time or whenever i want her to or because im a picky eater and dont like to cook myself, milk as a go to when there's nothing else to eat, or cheese, or olives, or little bits of stuff. lots of honey lately. sugary snacks from the school store and from the convenient store which i visit with my mother. small meals because i cant get myself to eat right. eating irregularly. not a lot of fruits and veggies by themselves like a veggie plate except what already comes with something else, or if i dont have anything else to eat, or i only eat if its a good fruit like watermelon or cantaloupe. i know its bad, but what effect can it have? How should I eat right? EDIT: also, often nothing from raw materials.


I can't earnestly tell you if you have chronic fatigue syndrome, however I can tell you that chronic metabolic disease can most certainly make someone lethargic - and you run the risk of acquiescing that with this kind of nutrition. 

But don't take a nobody's word for it. I have some videos for you. They're lengthy, but I can at least tell you in my own experience that a proper diet gave me so much energy it's almost too much. These videos will have you understand the whats and whys. If you finish them, then I'd love to help you work on a plan.


----------



## Dissentient (Apr 14, 2018)

You need to see a doctor about this, because anything from nutritional deficiencies (Vitamin D, Iron Deficiency Anemia) to clinical depression can cause those symptoms. It could be Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, but it could also be any on a long list of conditions. If you settled on CFS without seeing a doctor, it would stink if it was something else that you could start treating.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

sinpin said:


> i am depressed, anxious, and fatigued


Well that basically explains your condition. 

Still, you could go and have your thyroid and other hormones checked. I didnt have a noticeable goiter either and I have hypothyroidism. 

You say you cant exercise, etc - I am going to guess you live a sedentary lifestyle, eat a poor diet and probably spend a lot of time indorrs instead of under the sun. All of these things make your symptoms worse, you get out of shape, your diet messes up your hormones and mood and you are probably vitamin D deficient which contributes to depression and other health issues.


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

You have symptoms that are common to a variety of syndromes and medical conditions. 
Depression is just one (and yes anxiety is comorbid with depression). Usually, it is just mistakenly associated only with a low mood, but not as much with apathy, fatigue (it can be extreme in depression), a lack of concentration and motivation. Low-grade chronic depression - dysthymia is not overly related to lousy mood; it is more like an even-kneeled and apathetic behavior. Basically, nothing excites you anymore. However, dysthymia and depression might be associated with back and neck pain and even other muscular/fibrous tissue pains in the body.

You do not report any aches and pains.
Chronic fatigue syndrome sufferers report it but at a much lower extent than that of fibromyalgia. Some doctors associate CFS with Epstein-Barr virus. It is a chronic low active infection, or the one were symptoms come and go. Usually, those that have this virus might have had a throat infection that was not recognized as mononucleosis or was a milder form of untreated mononucleosis (aka kissing disease). You can test on this. But, you can get infected (positive on virus even when you do not have any symptoms) although you did not kiss anyone with an active infection. 
Thyroid gland and parathyroids are usual suspects of fatigue. Ask for a thyroid panel to exclude any thyroid problems. 
Low iron anemia can manifest itself with currently borderline low iron levels but very low ferritin levels due to depleted storage of iron in the body (some body organs store iron), differences in red blood cells size, etc. Also, some people cannot get enough iron from food or supplements due to digestive issues especially those that use antacids. Iron from plant food is not the same form of iron that you get from red meat. While some people are fine with a vegetarian and vegan diet, others might not get form of iron from such food that their body can absorb due to various metabolic/absorption issues (heme form).


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

sinpin said:


> Doctors and experienced nurses' help is welcome!
> Hold on i accidentally clicked on it to be posted.....let me add details....
> EDIT: I can't get myself to exercise or do anything, i get tired very easily, i get told by a lot of people im out of shape, nothing interests me, i either get too much sleep or not enough at times to the point that people wonder why im tired but i feel like its my sleep...
> i cant get out of bed....
> ...


I think you would be better served consulting a medical professional and getting tested. It could be anything.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

my licensed clinical social worker discussed getting me on a new diet tomorrow when i meet him. hope all goes well!


----------



## Archon of Life (Aug 29, 2018)

sinpin said:


> my licensed clinical social worker discussed getting me on a new diet tomorrow when i meet him. hope all goes well!


Please share with us the diet format he gives you. I'm very interested.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Ode to Trees said:


> You have symptoms that are common to a variety of syndromes and medical conditions.
> Depression is just one (and yes anxiety is comorbid with depression). Usually, it is just mistakenly associated only with a low mood, but not as much with apathy, fatigue (it can be extreme in depression), a lack of concentration and motivation. Low-grade chronic depression - dysthymia is not overly related to lousy mood; it is more like an even-kneeled and apathetic behavior. Basically, nothing excites you anymore. However, dysthymia and depression might be associated with back and neck pain and even other muscular/fibrous tissue pains in the body.
> 
> You do not report any aches and pains.
> ...


 yeah, it probably was the depression. what's a good treatment for depression, other than exercise? EDIT: nevermind, there's a whole thread on this.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Ode to Trees said:


> You have symptoms that are common to a variety of syndromes and medical conditions.
> Depression is just one (and yes anxiety is comorbid with depression). Usually, it is just mistakenly associated only with a low mood, but not as much with apathy, fatigue (it can be extreme in depression), a lack of concentration and motivation. Low-grade chronic depression - dysthymia is not overly related to lousy mood; it is more like an even-kneeled and apathetic behavior. Basically, nothing excites you anymore. However, dysthymia and depression might be associated with back and neck pain and even other muscular/fibrous tissue pains in the body.
> 
> You do not report any aches and pains.
> ...


 can antipsychotics cause depression? my doctor is weaning me off of it.


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

Antipsychotics are sometimes prescribed in treatment-resistant depression. They are usually given in small doses. Some doctors are very against it. Others are not. However, there are depressions with psychotic episodes. What these drugs more likely cause are weight gain, extreme fatigue, and sedation. I never heard that they cause depression. It is a good call that they wean you from it and not stop immediately anything. That is the same for many psychiatric drugs. I hope that helps, but I would still ask a doctor about it. If you do not feel that your doctor is answering your questions or you need a second opinion, then get a second opinion. That is if you have health insurance. You are still under 25 years old and your prefrontal cortex is still developing. Be careful with antidepressants since some of those can cause suicidal tendencies in teens and young adults. It is hard to distinguish since depression could bring suicidal ideation in the first place. Anyway what works for one person, may cause an undesirable effect in another. Communication with your doctor and monitoring symptoms (log your symptoms) is very important. For depression, you may consider talk therapy with a mental health counselor or psychologist.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

The Poet said:


> Doctors and experienced nurses' help is welcome!
> Hold on i accidentally clicked on it to be posted.....let me add details....
> EDIT: I can't get myself to exercise or do anything, i get tired very easily, i get told by a lot of people im out of shape, nothing interests me, i either get too much sleep or not enough at times to the point that people wonder why im tired but i feel like its my sleep...
> i cant get out of bed....
> ...


you are experiencing depression and fatigue
seek professional help
gods speed and may the Schwartz be in you


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Have you had a pattern of these low points? Seasonal affective disorder can cause some of this. It feels like causes your body to semi-hibernate. I have it, it's sometimes bad like you have described. Since I figured it out 10+ years ago and learned methods to treat and cope, it's no longer difficult to manage.

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...ive-disorder/diagnosis-treatment/drc-20364722

Diagnoses is a process of elimination. You need to get lab tests. Thyroid is a quick, easy, inexpensive one, and can be quite revealing. Other things like vitamin D tests can also be done all at the same time. You can't easily push your way through a chemistry deficit, but you can often easily treat it.


----------

